# Kenpo Teacher in Texas



## Kenpsy7 (May 14, 2007)

Do any of you know of an American Kenpo teacher who taught in the 70's in San Antonio Texas. His name sounds like Rainee, or Raine, or Rainey, or Rayne. It sounds like you would say a"rainey"day but I'm not sure how he spells his name. Any help would be appreciated. I am trying to locate him and am getting nowhere.


----------



## HKphooey (May 15, 2007)

That would be Rainey...There are two teachers by that name.  AC and his younger brother Michael.  Last I read Michael had a school in Alaska, but I think that school has since closed. Not sure which one taught in Texas.  I think someone like Doc, Mr. Hale or Mr. Billings could shed more light?


----------



## cdhall (May 16, 2007)

Send me an email and I will help you get the name right if I can. My lineage goes back to San Antonio Texas around 1971.


----------



## Kenpsy7 (May 21, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> That would be Rainey...There are two teachers by that name. AC and his younger brother Michael. Last I read Michael had a school in Alaska, but I think that school has since closed. Not sure which one taught in Texas. I think someone like Doc, Mr. Hale or Mr. Billings could shed more light?


Thanks,  AC Rainey and Michael rainey are not the ones that I am looking for. I have studied with AC rainey for several decades and his brother Michael is also known to me. The last name sounds the same but is spelled different.


----------

